# 1970 Barn GTO restoration



## PJS TOY (Jun 16, 2013)

Please pardon the copying of my intro post, but I wanted to give some background on my project as I begin asking advice. That way we will all be on the same page. Questions begin below the quotes.

"New to the forum, but I have been lurking for years doing reseach on what I have. I acquired it as part of a deal for the property next door several years ago. I thought it would make a good project when I retired. Since retiring last year, the "honey do list' has taken up most of my time, so I am just getting around to the car. I have been able to determine that it is a real 1970 GTO. It was originally Baja Gold with a dark gold vinyl top. The interior was Saddle. It was a 400CID, automatic. the body vin matches the engine, transmission, and chassis. Unfortunately, when the guy next door fell on hard times and had to sell, he was deep into a frame off restoration. I had seen the Body hanging in the pole barn for years. He had parts scattered all over the barn. I have rounded up all of them and identified most everything. With that said, I think any further posts will be in the restoration forum. I already have a lot of questions.

PJ"

1. Would this car qualify as a numbers matching vehicle?

2. If it is "numbers matching" would it be more valuable later if I tried to put it back to near original or just make a driver out of it? I am thinking the kids or grand kids may not want to keep it.

3. If replacement parts are required, will "period correct" parts retain value better than newer or better parts?

4. Is there anything in the info I have given that makes this car more rare than another 70 GTO?

That is all for now. But I just started so I know there will be plenty more.

Thanks,

PJ


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

"the body vin matches the engine, transmission, and chassis."

This is the definition of "numbers matching" --- congrats!

The first question to ponder is what do you want to do with the car? If you're thinking "investment, profit, etc" then as original as possible is usually the best bet. First thing you should do would be to order the PHS documentation to find out as much as you can about how it was originally built, then get as close to that as you can.

Original NOS (New Old Stock) parts are going to be better all around than reproduction. Quality on a long of the repro stuff is pretty sad.

"More rare" generally doesn't apply. The farther from original condition, the more it's going to hurt value. One possible exception, and I'm not even 100% sure about this one, would be if you could find a real, complete, Ram Air IV engine. Good luck on that one though, they're hideously expensive AND harder to find than a politician with morals.

If however, you want to build a car to keep and enjoy --- then do whatever you like and make no apologies.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree 100%. The _real _value of these cars is the enjoyment you get working on them, learning their history and driving them. The kind of stuff you can't put a price on. 

That said, a restored matching numbers car is more desirable to potential buyers than a non matching car all other things being equal. 





If you want an investment buy gold, silver or Microsoft stock.


----------



## PJS TOY (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome and advice. I think it would be best to make the car a period correct driver, without breaking the bank. 

I finally got back to the car last week. I decided to get the rear axle installed to give the chassis some mobility. I had casualy determined that it was a 12 bolt and not much else. Well first, I could not find the upper control arms, then it got worse. On closer examination, it is not even a car axle. It appears to be from a 68 GMC truck. The lower control arms were connected, but the springs were not in place. It looks like it was being modified to fit. There are no upper control arm mounts or spring perches. It looks like the best way out is to get the right axle and start again.

So, does anyone know of a reliable source for a complete axle assembly, springs, and all four control arms? I am asking so I don't have to post a horror story.

Since the first thing that I tried to put together was a non-starter, I expect to find alot more problems. The wife is already not happy.

Thanks in advance for the help,

PJ


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Watch Craigslist for a Pontiac rear or check with some junkyards in the area. An open diff Pontiac rear can be had for a pittance. Upper and lower control arms are inexpensive from Ames and other suppliers as well. You can also get them with bushings pre installed. I'm sure someone else will chime in with some other rear end ideas but local may be cheapest as they are pretty heavy to ship. Good luck :beer:


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Not necessarily the cheapest route but you could get yourself a bulletproof Moser rear diff, with whatever gears you want, and boxed and/or tubular rear control arms make a world of difference. They are all over ebay. Like I said not the cheapest, but it would be the most simple way to replace your rear, and it would greatly improve how the car handles and performs.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I found my rear end on Performance Years forum. It was already rebuilt 68 3:55 nodular safe-t-trac for around $800 to $900. All I had to do was fill it up and bolt it in.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2 on the Performanceyears forum. There was a guy on there recently who had about 8 10 bolt 8.2 rear ends for sale, very reasonably priced. You are looking for '66-'72, but a '64 and '65 will bolt right in, too, just an inch narrower (makes room for bigger tires!). Good luck.


----------



## PJS TOY (Jun 16, 2013)

Good morning all. Good news and bad news. I found a reasonably priced rear axle. However, before I could complete the buy, we had a major plumbing problem in our rental. It used up my spare cash and the next two months rent. With plenty of time to think and evaluate the situation, it has become clear that this project is not for me after all. I have a 2002 Z28 that I rarely have time to show or even drive. It can be seen here: Percy Jackson My wife has a 69 Camaro convertible . Her car has been parked for years and only needs a little TLC to make it nice and road worthy again. With all of that said, it is simply time to return to my Camaro roots. 

Thank you all for your help and encouragement,

PJ


----------

